# مدخل إلى علم الصباغة وعلاقته بالبولي اثيلين والبولي بروبلين



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)

مدخل إلى علم الصباغة:
إن صناعة المنسوجات فن جميل وصناعة قديمة ، انتشارها واسع في كثير من بلدان العالم . وقد تطورت هذه الصناعة تبعا للتقدم العلمي والصناعي وتزايد الاهتمام بها مع النمو الحضاري
وعلى الرغم من اكتشاف صباغة المنسوجات منذ زمن بعيد إلا أن التقدم في هذا الميدان يرجع إلى المائة عام الأخيرة فقط . ولقد تعلم الإنسان في الأزمنة القديمة أن يستخلص الصبغات من​ 





​ 
المصادر الطبيعية ، ومن أمثلة هذه الصبغات النيلة وصبغة اللعلى ، وقد أعطت هذه الصبغات نتائج مدهشة ظلت كما هي سنوات ليست بالقليلة دون أن يطرأ عليها أي تغيير​ 
الصباغة(dyeing)​ 
ليس هناك وقتا محددا اهتدى فيه الإنسان إلى عملية الصباغة غير أنه افتتن منذ نشأته بجمال الطبيعة فعمل على تقليدها وقام بتلوين جلود الحيوان والخامات التي كان يتخذ منها ملبسا وذلك بدلكها بالثمار الملونة, ثم اكتشف المواد الصبغية الموجودة في بعض النباتات مثل الجهرة والكركم وقشر البصل وهذه تعطي اللون الأصفر ومشتقاته، والنيلة تعطي اللون الأزرق وقشر الرمان وخشب البرازيل تعطي اللون الأحمر ومشتقاته. ​ 
ثم اكتشفت الصبغات التركيبية عام 1771 من تحضير حامض البكريك الذي صبغ الحرير بلون أصفر .​ 
ويعتبر بركين بتحضيره مادة لها القدرة على صباغة الحرير بلون قرمزي عام 1856 من دواء الكينية هو مولد صناعة الصبغات الكيميائية ، وفي منتصف القرن التاسع عشر اكتشفت أول الصبغات التركيبية المأخوذة من قطران الفحم .​ 
ثم تلى ذلك اكتشافات كثيرة في عالم الأصباغ إلى يومنا هذا.​ 
تعريف الصبغة :
هناك عدة تعاريف وردة في وصف عملية الصباغة ومنها:
• هي عبارة عن نشوء علاقة بين جزيء الصبغة وبين الخامة النسيجية وهذه الصيغة لا تزول غالباً بالغسيل .
• تعتبر الصبغة هي المادة الملونة التي يمكنها أن تضفي لونها على مادة أخرى على أن تتوافر فيها عدة شروط هي أن تكون لها قابلية معينة للجسم الذي يجري صباغته ، وأن تكون ذات لون كثيف ، وأن تكون ذات صفات ثابتة ضد تأثيرالعوامل الكيمائية والطبيعية مثل الثبات للضوء والغسيل .​ 





​ 

وجوهر عملية الصباغة هو نشوء علاقة كيميائية أو فيزيائية بين ذرة الصباغ والمادة السيللوزية حيث أن وجود الماء كوسط تجري فيه عملية الصباغة أمر ضروري فمن خلال الماء تمر جزيئات و ذرات الصباغ إلى داخل الشعيرات وذلك عبر القنوات الميكروية.​ 
وتستخدم الأصباغ في وجوه متعددة منها صباغة المنسوجات والجلود والفرو والشعر والأغذية والمشروبات والأخشاب واللدائن ( البلاستيك ) والزيوت ومواد الطلاء وفي الطباعة والتصوير الضوئي .​ 
المواد المستخدمة في صباغة المنسوجات :الأصباغ الطبيعية:
تعتبر الأصباغ الطبيعية أول ما استعمل الإنسان من صبغات وكانت مصادرها النباتية جذورالنباتات أو بذورها . كما استعملت بعض الحشرات كمصادر حيوانية ، أما المصادر المعدنية فكانت مياه الآبار الطبيعية ولكن هذه الصبغات الأخيرة كانت تسبب ضعفا للألياف .​ 

الأصباغ النباتية (vegetable days )​

​صبغة النيلة (indigo )
نبات ينمو بصفة رئيسية في المناخ الحارالإستوائي لون صبغته زرقاء ثابتة اللون مشتقة من الأوراق .​ 
صبغة الزعفران (saffron ) 
نبات زرعه اليونانيون القدماء بكثرة والرومان كذلك وكانت تستخدم أعضاء التأنيث في الزهرة في استخراج صبغة صفراء .
صبغة خشب البرازيل ( brazilwood ) 
إحدى أشجار الأخشاب الحمراء ويستخرج من الخشب صبغة بلون أحمرساطع .
صبغة من خشب البقم الأحمر (iogwood )
شجرة ضخمة استوائية والتي ينتج خشبها مدى من الصبغات باللون الأرجواني ،والبنفسجي والأسود .​ 
الأصباغ الحيوانية (animal dyes ) 
عرف الإنسان القديم الصبغات الحيوانية ولكنها كانت مكلفة ولذلك استعملها فقط الأغنياء . وألوانها كانت أكثر كثافة وتعطي ثباتا أكثر وبعض هذه الصبغات هي :
قشور السمك :
صبغة رخيصة الثمن باللون الأرجواني واستخرجت من قشوربعض الأسماك في جزيرة كريت .​ 
دودة القرمز (kermes ) 
عبارة عن حشرة مزخرفة تعيش على أوراق الشجيرات المنخفضة يجفف جسمها ويطحن إلى بودرة تنتج صبغة ساطعة حمراء . ​ 
حشرة الكوكس كاكتاي (coceus cacti )
عبارة عن دودة وجدت في المكسيك تعيش غالبا قريبة من نبات الصبار ومازال يستعمل العصير من جسم الدودة في إنتاج صبغة حمراء ساطعة .​ 
الصبغات المعدنية (mineral dyes ) 
الصبغات المعدنية نادرة الوجود في الآثار القديمة وقد اكتشف بعض الناس في أجزاء مختلفة من العالم أن القماش يمكن أن يخضب باللون بغمسه في ينبوع أو مجرى ماء غنى بمركبات الحديد . واستعمل قدماء المصريون أيضا أكسيد النحاس الأحمر للصبغة الخضراء . ومعدن اللازورد (معدن أزرق يوجد في مناجم النحاس ) للصبغة الزرقاء .​ 
الأصباغ التركيبية (synthetic dyes ) 
قل الإقبال على الأصباغ الطبيعية نتيجة للأبحاث العلمية التي قام بها الكيمائي الإنجليزي بركين(perkin ) ، ففي عام 1856 أثناء محاولاته تحضير مادة الكينين (quinine ) من الأنيلين (analine) اكتشف مصادفة طريقة لتحضير الأصباغ كيماويا في المعمل ، وكانت أول صبغة أنتجها هي الصبغة المعروفة بالموف (mauve) ،وكان ذلك بداية الثورة العلمية في صناعة الأصباغ .​ 
وتلا هذا الاكتشاف عدد من الصبغات الزاهية من الإنيلين كما نجح الكيمائيون في تحضير عدد من الأصباغ الجديدة التي لا توجد أصلا في الطبيعة .
ووجد قطران الفحم إقبالا واهتماما كبيرا كمادة أولية لتحضيرعدد كبير من الأصباغ الجديدة 
أنواع الألياف النسيجية:​ 
لكي نتمكن من إدراك عملية الصباغة وآلية عملها يجب التعرف على أنواع الألياف السيللوزية وخواص وسلوك كل منها​ 
1. الألياف النسيجية الطبيعية وتقسم إلى:
• الألياف النباتية(سيللوزية):
- القطن co
- الكتان li
- القنب ha
• الألياف الحيواينة (البروتينية)
- الصوف wo
- الحرير se
- موهير wm
- شعر الأبقار hr
- شعر الماعز hz​ 
2. الألياف النسيجية الكيميائية وتقسم إلى:
• ألياف البوليمرات الطبيعية:
- الفيسكوز cv
- اسيتات ca
- تري اسيتات cta 
• ألياف البوليميرات الصنعية:
- بولي استر pes
- بولي أميد pa
- بولي اتيلين pe
- بولي بروبلين pp
- بولي اتريل نتريل pan
- بولي اورتان el
- بولي فنيل كلوريد clf​ 
المواد الكيميائية الأساسية : s,n,o,h,c أو العناصر الأساسية :​

تبنى تقريبا كل المواد التي على سطح الأرض من حوالي 100 عنصر كيميائي حيث تعتبر الذرة هي أصغر جزئ من هذه المواد الأساسية حيث تشكل هذه الذرات الحجر الأساسي في بنية الروابط الكيميائية بين الجزيئات المتشابهة.
يعتبر s,n,o,h,c من أهم العناصر التي تشترك في بناء كل الألياف النسيجية.
وتقسم الروابط إلى :
• الروابط الكيميائية وتتضمن:​ 
- مشتركة: كل عنصر يقدم إلكترون ليعطي زوج كشترك.
- شاردية : إحدى الذرات لديها الكترون زيادة والأخرى يلزمها الكترون فتقدمها له .
- معدنية: لا تظهر في الألياف النسيجية (al+3)
• الروابط الفيزيائية:
- هيدروجينية 
- فاندرفالس
إن عملية بناء الرابطة الكيميائية يدعى بالتصنيع , أما عملية كهروتفكيك هذه الرابطة يدعى بالتحليل . وهناك نوعين من الروابط بين الذرات:
الرئيسية: (مشتركة , شاردية, معدنية).
الثانوية: وهي روابط فاندرفالس والروابط الهيدروجينية.
إنّ الروابط الثانوية تحصل بشكل أكبر بين الجزيئات وبين السلاسل البوليميرية.
أما الروابط الرئيسية تحدث بشكل أكبر بين الذرات .​​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووور أخي العزيز على مجهوداتك القيمة ووضعها الله في ميزان حسناتك .......


----------



## REACTOR (11 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع شكرا لك

و ادعو من هنا الى تثبيت روابط مواضيعك في موضوع واحد حتى لا تتشتت


----------



## ابو يوسف (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## الكيمياء ابو يوسف (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووور أخي العزيز على مجهوداتك القيمة ووضعها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو يوسف (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## ام لين (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## براء قباني (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخي العزيز أبو يوسف 
أريد أن أسألك هل من الإمكان إعطائي تلركيبة أو طريقة صنف أحبار الطباعة نوعية الفلكسو


----------



## برهم اريان (1 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز أبو يوسف, ممكن ان تساعدني في بحثي عن الانتاج الاصباغ وخاصة جزء Energy Balance اذا امكن​


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مايو 2014)

أعتقد انك لا تقصد المكتوب عن الصباغه اعلاه وانك تقصد شيئ آخر تماما - هل تقصد الطاقه الذاتيه لايونات وذرات كطاقة حركه وجهد وعلاقتها بالجهد الكيميائى والصبغه. اذا كان هذا ما تعنيه فهو موضوع بحثى اخر - رجاء التوضيح


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مايو 2014)

دعوه لكل الزملاء- وكل من يكتب فى هذا الموقع وغيره - ان يتنبه لذكر المصدر - فليس من المعقول ان يكون المقال بالكامل منقول ولا اشير الى ذلك واحصل على اهات الاعجاب وبينما المؤلف صاحب الجهد قابع فى ذوايا النسيان- طبعا النقل مباح - لنتمكن من الاسترشاد- ولكن عدم ذكر المصدر - يدخلنا فى دائره لا تليق - نقطه اخرى - اتفاق اكثر من شخص فى ذكر المعلومه العلميه - لايعنى ان الاول ينقل عن الثانى - فالحقائق والمعلومات العلميه ملك للجميع - انا اتفهم ذلك- احاول فى النهايه ان يكون بيننا ميثاق يضمن للموقع حد ادنى من الخصوصيه ولا ننساق لعشوائية النقل ولا عشوائيه عدم الدقه فى التركيبات - ما عدا السهو- هل هذا بكثير.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 مايو 2014)

ردا على سؤال السائل 
أريد أن أسألك هل من الإمكان إعطائي تلركيبة أو طريقة صنف أحبار الطباعة نوعية الفلكسو​حدد نوع الورق والاستخدام - صحف - كرتون مضلع -نوعية المنتجات- طباعة تاريخ وبيانات -لون الحبر - اسود - .....الخ- ماكينة الطباعه - ماركتها بياناتها- كل ذلك يساعد على التركيبه المناسبه - وان تعذر ستكون التركيبه شائعه.​


----------

